# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Trading] Wtt ad for playstation gift cards (usa ps store)

## Anneke

Wtt 20 mil ad (PS4) for 60$ psn gift card (usa store). Or 40 mil ad for 100$ psn gift card. Pm me.

----------

